# Android Studio default Layout



## Linda1999 (14. Feb 2018)

Hallo. Ich wollte seit ein paar Tagen wieder anfangen, Android Apps zu programmieren.
Aber wenn ich ein Projekt erstelle und das Vorgeschlagene MainActivity und die dazu passende xml erstellen lasse, dann wird immer ein "ConstraintLayout" verwendet. Mit diesem habe ich noch nicht viel gemacht, ich hätte lieber das RelativeLayout. Kann man das irgendwo umstellen, wie das default aussehen soll? Danke


----------



## Robat (14. Feb 2018)

Hier mal 2 verschiedene Ansätze:
- https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38678504/how-to-set-relative-layout-as-default-layout
- https://stackoverflow.com/a/48082282


----------

